

JavaScript: The Great Part - voodootikigod
http://voodootikigod.com/2009/04/28/javascript-the-great-part/

======
ilkhd2
I found this blog way too excited.

~~~
richcollins
Font is unreadable to me as well. Not enough kerning perhaps.

